# UK Processing Time



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

Hi all, 

Apologies if there is one of these already, but I thought I would create a thread to see how people are going with applications being submitted in London. 

I have just submitted my husbands application, so will update things as they go along. We are trying for a 309 visa, which is hopefully straightforward as we are married and have been together for about 7 years, living together for 5. 

Would be interested to hear how others are going! It's a frustrating time as we just want to go back after a major illness this year, but have to wait and do everything right as obviously he wants to stay forever!


----------



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Kmmr,

Im in almost the exact same boat as you!

Hubby and I met in 2005, married in 2007 and we are applying for my partner visa this Friday - did you submit in person?

We are expecting to wait about 8-9 months before we are approved.

With your police check did you submit a CRB? We've been advised that when we are allocated a case officer they will advise when to do the medical and police checks.

Good luck with your application!


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

Hi CarolAnn! 

Good to see someone on the same path. 

I mailed the application. I called the UK office and they said they are only open a few hours in the morning, and prefer to keep that time for emergencies. So they prefer if you post it in. 

I sent it registered mail on Monday, and was delivered Tuesday at 7am. £11 for basically taking from about 4kms across town! 

I did the police check, but not the medical. My husband is English, so it was easy to get the police check done. Just fill in a form, wait two weeks and you have it. I got two copies as it is £45 for 1 and only £6 more for a second one. I heard nothing for a while and gave them a call, and then the next day my cheque was cashed and the paperwork showed up a few days later! 

Getting the medical done would have taken ages as my husband will find a hundred reasons to delay, so I thought I would get things moving. Plus maybe they won't request one and thats a few hundred quid saved.


----------



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

Thats really interesting about the police check - I have to have regular enhanced CRBs as I work with children on behalf of a local authority. I may just include my latest one on Friday and see what they say!

Fingers crossed that the health delays aren't too long - I believe everyone is required to do the health check thing though - certainly haven't heard of anyone being told they don't need one.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry kmmr - health checks are required for absolutely everyone. There's no getting around it.


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

I didn't do a full CRB, just a police certificate. ACRO . They talk specifically about Australian visas, so it seems they know what you need.

The health delay is only laziness! I have done 90% of the application, it's as much as I can do to pin him down to sign things, let alone go and do a medical. It's easier if someone other than me tells him it is necessary. As you can see, we are REALLY married!! Right down to how to manage each other!

It's my health that is bad - and the reason we want to go back. Husband is fit and lazy (but lovely!).


----------



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

Ahhhh - suddenly its all clear!

Will look into the ACRO - was just going to wait until my CO asked me to organise one.


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Sorry kmmr - health checks are required for absolutely everyone. There's no getting around it.


Fair enough. When I did look at booking online, it asked me for a DIAC reference number of some kind, so I thought it might also be good to wait until we have that. I will start mentally preparing hubby for it.


----------



## NeilAlexander (May 24, 2013)

Hi kmmr,

Not sure if my timeline will be included once I post this reply, if not I will post again! We're in a similar situation, not married but been in a relationship for three years, have recently just completed the health checks and now we're just playing the waiting game (my girlfriend, the Aussie in the relationship!) is also suffering from a chronic illness at the moment, and we're finding out that the NHS is on it's backside!

I'm also living in London, got my health checks in Knightsbridge, think it's mandatory to get it done unfortunately!

Would be good to keep a track of your progress! 

http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/wp-content/plugins/timeline/signatures/3/1/5/8/4/1.jpg?q=336292


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

Hi Neil, 

Great to have someone a few weeks ahead! 

I presume they asked you for the health checks? I will wait until they ask, and presumably use the same people in Knightsbridge. I did look them up briefly before. 

I do have something to report today though, looks like they have taken the payment! At least I guess that means something is starting. 

This is a bit early, but does anyone know the rules for what happens once you get the visa. ie - do you have to go and activate it within x months, and do your health and police checks have to be valid. I heard that they last for 12 months. 

If, for health reasons (which is quite possible) we can't go immediately, can my husband fly over, activate the visa and then come back until we are ready to go?


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

kmmr said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> Great to have someone a few weeks ahead!
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure u have to enter before the police and medicals expire. They are usually valid for 12 months, but I dont know about your husband going on his own , he may get asked through customs of where u are since ur meant to be his sponsor, but im not sure for definite so u will have to look into that


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

kmmr said:


> Fair enough. When I did look at booking online, it asked me for a DIAC reference number of some kind, so I thought it might also be good to wait until we have that. I will start mentally preparing hubby for it.


My husband too was terrified but it wasnt so bad. Chest xray, blood test, urine test and a bit of "ball handling" as my husband put it. Considering I convinced my husband they were going to have to check his prostate I think he was pleased with the outcome.

He went to Knightsbridge as he was working in Chelsea but there is also an office just behind Oxford street.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm off to the One off Oxford St on Monday ekk! Everyone keeps telling me I'm healthy but you still worry hey?! Will let you know how it goes 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

Minor gripe #1: The fee for the visa taken was £1800 exactly. I had called to confirm they would take it in AUD as I provided my credit card details. But looks like they have pre-converted it. As the currency has moved so much, it means about an extra £200! Not happy, but too scared to really complain. Such is the life of a visa applicant!


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh dear, not sure why they told you that as far as i'm aware you get charged according to where you lodged. They have converted fees regardless of the current exchange rate. Its £1800 for all applicants applying in the UK.


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

Fair enough. It's good I suppose - if she had told me it was in GBP I would have waited and lodged in July when they reset the rates. BUT, if I had done that, due to form changes my Form 888 stat decs would have needed re-doing. Which would have taken ages!

So, probably a good thing in the end. It's more than likely I wouldn't have realised about the forms and lodged the wrong ones.


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

missmontie - how did the health check go? Probably a silly question, but do you actually have to be healthy to get a visa?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, kmmr. You have to be reasonably healthy, at least. It's mostly people with expensive conditions that get denied. People with children who have Down's Syndrome, people with lupus or MS, people who have a history of cancer, etc. (This is leaving out the obvious, like folks with communicable diseases like TB). Basically immigration looks at how much it COULD cost for your healthcare or other benefits (specialized schooling for disabled kids, etc) over the next five years, worst case scenario. If they think it could cost more than $35,000 total (so $7,000/year) they'll deny you.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

They do sometimes give opportunities for "health waivers," but DIAC's information on who is offered the opportunity to apply for those and what the process is, is very, very vague.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I know all this because we were (well, technically still are) concerned I wouldn't meet the health criteria. We've provided a bunch of specialists' statements assuring them that I'm in great health... but we can only wait and see.


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

I think my husband, who is the applicant, should be ok. I had cancer very recently, but presumably as the Australian citizen I am not a problem.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No, it's only the applicant's (and any dependents') health that matters.


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

kmmr said:


> I think my husband, who is the applicant, should be ok. I had cancer very recently, but presumably as the Australian citizen I am not a problem.


If it makes you feel any better my husband has drank an ocean, smoked for over 20 years and - despite my best efforts to enforce healthy eating - lives off kebabs, burgers and fried chicken. Miraculously he passed his medical!


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

Thanks KMaree. I'm sure he will be ok - despite a diet which seems to be 90% sweets!


----------



## F&J (May 23, 2013)

Hi there, my fiance is Welsh and we applied for the PMV in May 2013 in London, he's having his medical and police check done in August this year. Then the wait begins again. Our information has been all along 8-9 months wait so with this considered we are not expecting to see each other again until early 2014, which will be handy as we get married in April 2014!!!!!!!!


Believe me when the visa is approved I will be putting a large sign on this site, outside my house, on every street corner in the Hunter Valley that Jason is finally coming home lol!!!!


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

kmmr said:


> missmontie - how did the health check go? Probably a silly question, but do you actually have to be healthy to get a visa?


It was done really quickly (40 minutes) and the staff there were lovely. Here's what they did:

- X-ray exam
- urine test
- blood test
- a few questions about health history
- eye sight test
- measure height & weight
- and poked & prodded

I think there's certain things they look for to make sure we're not going to burden the system, but generally if you don't have those things you're deemed 'healthy'. They made it clear that they would call me in 3 days if there was anything wrong.

Perhaps if some on here has had a different experience they could also share?

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## stevehtid (Jun 27, 2013)

kmarees1986 said:


> Oh dear, not sure why they told you that as far as i'm aware you get charged according to where you lodged. They have converted fees regardless of the current exchange rate. Its £1800 for all applicants applying in the UK.


I did read somewhere a while ago (May have been on the London office's website) that the currently couldn't process AUD payments due to a technical error so everything had to be paid for in GBP.

To also join in this thread I have recently submitted my application - the waiting game starts now. I am also scared of the medical despite the fact, as far as I know, I'm fairly healthy. At least I know the Police check won't be a problem - I've never even had a parking ticket or a speeding fine so I know that one will be perfectly clean 

Good luck to all of you - we could be in this waiting game for a while together!


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

stevehtid said:


> I did read somewhere a while ago (May have been on the London office's website) that the currently couldn't process AUD payments due to a technical error so everything had to be paid for in GBP.


When I submitted my application in London, I had to fill in a payment form and submit that as part of my application, this was because, as you say, they couldn't process in AUD.

I have just checked their website and there is no longer anything about this, so may be it was just a glitch. They have a check list on their site here immi_partner - Australian High Commission, which also has a link to acceptable payment methods (immi_fees - Australian High Commission)


----------



## stevehtid (Jun 27, 2013)

I also filled in a separate payment mandate to pay in GBP. I'm sure if you fill in the details on the 47SP they're meant to process in AUD or the separate mandate GBP. I've also looked and can't find anything on their site now about any payment issues. They seem to change the info on there so often it's hard to keep up!

I just went the easy way - application in London, pay it in GBP even if the exchange rate wasn't that fantastic (If there is an easy way in all of this!)


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

Hi all, 

Good news! We have been assigned a case officer. I shouldn't get used to this high speed activity I am guessing. However, she has asked for additional information

"In order to assess whether you meet the definition of being in a ‘long term relationship’ (and so may be eligible for the grant of a permanent visa, rather than a temporary visa), please provide further evidence to show that you have been in a relationship with your current sponsor from at least xxxx-xxxx. Documents that are often provided to substantiate a person’s claim that they are in a genuine relationship include, but are not limited to:

•	Joint financial or legal documents (mortgage, bank account, utility bills, wills)
•	Individual financial or legal documents showing the same address"

But, I have already sent a lot of (original) documents to them with this info. The only thing I can think is they want slightly longer, which would bring it two two full years of financial links, and therefore grant a permanent visa. What does the wider forum world think!?

They have specifically said please don't send pictures, cards etc - but they want financial links. 

Anyway, that means this weekend will be more review of bank statements etc to see if we can extend the time period for financial links a bit further. My husbands love of the shredder may be coming back to haunt us..


----------



## stevehtid (Jun 27, 2013)

kmmr said:


> Anyway, that means this weekend will be more review of bank statements etc to see if we can extend the time period for financial links a bit further. My husbands love of the shredder may be coming back to haunt us..


Depending on your bank you may be able to get copy statements cheaply. I obtained a full 12 months statements of our Lloyds TSB joint account for only £5. It was that cheap it wasn't worth digging round the house trying to locate all the originals!

Congratulations on getting a case officer so quickly as well. Fingers crossed we all get allocated one so fast!


----------



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

Thats awesome news! Im sure you will find something. If you have no statements from banks etc - you can request old ones (go into the branch) - you dont have to pay if you request a statement from a specific month i believe. Im sure you can even call old energy suppliers etc and request copies of bills.

Hubby & I dont have wills or anything but are lucky enough to have joint bills and bills for the same addresses over the past 6 years... hope thats enough?!

I only had my appointment on Friday and i am already checking email every 5 minutes to see if we have a CO yet!!


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

We really haven't mingled our finances that much over the years, so we don't have joint accounts etc, but I think we can find bills. 

I'm a bit excited! The medical check was also requested, but they said to book it after late September, so no chance of the magical 1 week visa for us, but a good start.


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

We got the same request from our CO but they specified dates for us to make up. We had to prove we lived together for the year before we were married making up 3 years in total. Im sure I read on the immi website that people in defacto/married relationships for a min of three years meet the long term relationship requirement. So i'd go back that far if I was you.


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

There were dates, but they are weird. It says 'from June 2011-Apr 2011'. So... perhaps the June bit was meant to be 2010. Good idea though, I will see if we can get back to June 2010


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

So I sent the new documents on Wednesday by registered mail. Was signed for on Thursday, and we got an email on Friday saying 'I have now assessed you as meeting the relationship requirements for the 100 permanent visa'. 

So... if that is done, and the police checks are done.. the medical is booked for September - what else are we waiting for?!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

My guess is the ASIO security checks & the completion of your medical.  Then they may make you wait for that magical 8-month mark. No idea why the UK embassy does this instead of granting when ready but they seem to.


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

So did everybody submit a form 80? I dont believe our agent submitted one. Irs been over 2 months and no request for one as yet. Wondering if the UK is now seeming to ask everybody?

My CO is LG if anybody else has her?


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

I sent form 80. Including the police check as I thought that was part of it. I think its all a bit luck of the draw how quickly they get back to you. Sorry, don't have the same co. Wonder how many there are.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

kmarees1986 said:


> So did everybody submit a form 80? I dont believe our agent submitted one. Irs been over 2 months and no request for one as yet. Wondering if the UK is now seeming to ask everybody?
> 
> My CO is LG if anybody else has her?


No - I didn't even know what that was until today - but they haven't requested it.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Well I've emailed my agent to see if they think we should do one so just waiting to hear back now. I'll be so frustrated if we get contacted saying we need to do it and it has added time onto our wait time, as I read happened to somebody else on this forum in another thread!!


----------



## rlholmes88 (Apr 1, 2013)

kmarees1986 said:


> Well I've emailed my agent to see if they think we should do one so just waiting to hear back now. I'll be so frustrated if we get contacted saying we need to do it and it has added time onto our wait time, as I read happened to somebody else on this forum in another thread!!


Hey, I applied from London in mid may and was assigned LG too. I didn't send the form 80 and was only asked to provide an address for contact when in australia on the 'further evidence required' section on the letter when your CO is assigned. Assuming it shouldn't be asked for now. I think UK applicants mostly seem not to have been asked for it, I know it is meant to be more for high risk countries. I'm sure you'll be fine!


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

Hi, 
Thought I would update to say that my husband went for his medical today, and although there are still tests results to come, the all important chest x-ray looked clear. 

We have no reason to believe there is anything healthwise to worry about, but fingers crossed we will get that confirmed soon. 

Does anyone know if you actually get your own medical results? He had a HAPID so it was sent electronically to the London embassy.


----------



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

I had my medical yesterday - would be interested to know how you find if your results have been passed to the embassy - i know theres a link somewhere but darned if i can find it!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You don't get your results, and there's no notification that it's been passed to the embassy unless you're applying for a skilled visa instead of a partner one (greater capability to track with those). I had to call my doctor and ask at one point - turns out she took two weeks to send it.


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

Hi Neil, Carol, Kmarees and anyone else on this thread. 

Anyone had any updates? It's heading towards 6 months, 7 for some, and I have read on other forums of visa appearing at around the 7 month mark. I've been largely ignoring this for a while, but it's starting to get closer to the time!


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

carolannbavage said:


> I had my medical yesterday - would be interested to know how you find if your results have been passed to the embassy - i know theres a link somewhere but darned if i can find it!


Yes, you can check the status of your medical to ensure it has been sent here https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

You just need HAP ID.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## Juliusoz (Dec 6, 2013)

*Still waiting*

Hi everyone,
Just for update, its been 7 months now and still waiting...


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

Juliusoz said:


> Hi everyone, Just for update, its been 7 months now and still waiting...


It would make a nice Christmas present! It will be 7 months for me on Christmas eve.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

missmontie said:


> Yes, you can check the status of your medical to ensure it has been sent here https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> You just need HAP ID.


Thanks! That's really fantastic. Looks like they submitted the medical almost immediately. That's very reassuring.


----------



## Juliusoz (Dec 6, 2013)

That will be great ! Lets hope they try to speed up before christmas!


----------



## NeilAlexander (May 24, 2013)

Hi Kmmr, long time no speak - there was a time when I stopped coming on the website as it was driving me crazy, didn't think there was any point torturing myself!

I hadn't heard anything back from the CO, so I gave in to temptation & emailed her on the 25/10/13 and received a reply saying "I can confirm we do not require anything else from you" and that was it.

How are things with you?


----------



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

kmmr said:


> Thanks! That's really fantastic. Looks like they submitted the medical almost immediately. That's very reassuring.


All I can see is my personal infromation - nothing about when my medical took place or was submitted.

that being said - I did email my case officer to advise I was pregnant and could they confirm if there would be any delays that would prevent me having the baby in Australia.

CO came back that everything had been received and to expect a response in Feb next year.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

carolannbavage said:


> All I can see is my personal infromation - nothing about when my medical took place or was submitted. that being said - I did email my case officer to advise I was pregnant and could they confirm if there would be any delays that would prevent me having the baby in Australia. CO came back that everything had been received and to expect a response in Feb next year.


I think there's a print button - if you click pint it opens with details, mine said completed with the dates etc

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## Juliusoz (Dec 6, 2013)

NeilAlexander said:


> Hi Kmmr, long time no speak - there was a time when I stopped coming on the website as it was driving me crazy, didn't think there was any point torturing myself!
> 
> I hadn't heard anything back from the CO, so I gave in to temptation & emailed her on the 25/10/13 and received a reply saying "I can confirm we do not require anything else from you" and that was it.
> 
> How are things with you?


Hi mate,
What is the name of your CO? 
I got mine assigned the same day as you in London...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

carolannbavage said:


> All I can see is my personal infromation - nothing about when my medical took place or was submitted.
> 
> that being said - I did email my case officer to advise I was pregnant and could they confirm if there would be any delays that would prevent me having the baby in Australia.
> 
> CO came back that everything had been received and to expect a response in Feb next year.


What Missmonte said. Hit the "print" button.


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

NeilAlexander said:


> Hi Kmmr, long time no speak - there was a time when I stopped coming on the website as it was driving me crazy, didn't think there was any point torturing myself!
> 
> I hadn't heard anything back from the CO, so I gave in to temptation & emailed her on the 25/10/13 and received a reply saying "I can confirm we do not require anything else from you" and that was it.
> 
> How are things with you?


Hiya,

All is well, just enjoying our last cold Christmas. No real news from the embassy, other than an email to say it was still looking like 9 months.

I think for us that is in March sometime. That's fine for us and matches well with my work plans. My health is holding up, although I'm impatient to get a date so we can start the boring process of finding new specialists etc. I'm already making lists of what paperwork needs doing as soon as we get there to get things going for work, home etc.

fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

*Visa Ready*

Hi everyone,

Just thought I would post here to let you know that I have received an email from my CO to say my visa is ready to be finalised, I am onshore, so have to book some flights to leave


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

Hi all, 

Quick update to say we got our visa today! Due to a change in circumstances we can't go until at least December, but my husband is preparing for a quick holiday in March/April to activate it. 

You kind of know it will arrive, but it's a relief when it finally does.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats !


----------



## stevehtid (Jun 27, 2013)

Congrats kmmr! You applied one day before me - means I'm going to be constantly checking my email now waiting for my good news!


----------



## rper88 (Aug 5, 2013)

Congratulations! How long have your waiting times been, still at about 8-9 months?


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

It would be 8 months next week. So 7 months 3 weeks in total.


----------

